# Pellet Maker/Agco Promotion.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I get the Farmllfe emails occasionally and this one is about a pellet maker in York, NE that utilizes the MF/Hesston balers. Interesting and some good info on the latest Hesston large baler.

On a side note, if you are ever passing by York, NE on interstate 80 be sure and get off at the York exit and turn North and there is a restaurant called "Chances R".....really good and they have very good fried chicken on Sunday if that happens to be when you pass.

Regards, Mike

https://www.myfarmlife.com/features/stover-makeover/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=apr_email_1


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for the video Mike,

There is some stover put up here in round bales, and essentially the same thing happens. Rounds are shipped to feedyard, usually in the same county, and mixed with distillers and fed right there. This is the reason we are able to market our less desirable hay also ie. rain on, even weeds. In the '12 drought I even seen cattails mixed with distillers and fed.

In my opinion though, I still think grazing the stalks with cattle is the cheapest way to utilize the residue. I can graze 120 acre pivot of cornstalks with 40 head of cattle for about 3 months during the winter for around $20/day. Hard to feed hay for that.

On a side note, if you ever head up Highway 2 into the sandhills north of Broken Bow, give me a shout and I'll put up a meal that will at least be cheaper than ChancesR.

Troy


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Mike that was very interesting ,I wonder if the would do a clip inside the mill making the pellets. Minildura stockfeeds here have a ethonal plant and started doing pellets lot cheaper than the other stockfeed guys.I with neb it's a lot easier to let the cattle do the work eating it than feeding hay out .every time I feed a bale out I think that a bale I could have sold.lucky we seldom run out of feed ,when we do its mainly been to wet or a flood has killed the grass


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NebTrac said:


> On a side note, if you ever head up Highway 2 into the sandhills north of Broken Bow, give me a shout and I'll put up a meal that will at least be cheaper than ChancesR.
> 
> Troy


I appreciate it Troy. I sure hope to get out that way sometime this summer.

Regards, Mike


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

I live in York. I also work for the power company so we get out and about the county everyday. I must say watching these guys roll into a field is impressive to say the least. The part that took the longest was hauling all this bales back into town for the plant. And yes Mike is right, if you ever are in York and need somewhere to eat the Chance's R is one of the best places you'll ever get to eat...At least in these parts!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I wonder how costly it is to produce?
Looks like something to compete with the hay market.
Most distillers are fed wet hauled directly to feedlots.No drying cost.No pelletizing cost.Mixed on the farm with other feed stuffs to make a ration.


----------



## kurt1981 (Apr 18, 2017)

I once had the pellet mill dream for my 1200 bales of alfalfa, i thought i was so smart. I even talked to a guy in china about having the whole pellet line shipped here. Then I got out a calculator, a pencil and a piece of paper, and all my dreams and new career were crushed, dried and pellatized.


----------

